# Cleaning/restoring fragile toy?



## Bottles r LEET (Oct 29, 2011)

I dug this toy submarine today. The problem is the metal has started to rot near the seam. How would I go about cleaning it? Is there anything I should put over the crack?


----------



## Bottles r LEET (Oct 29, 2011)

Here, you can see the crack.


----------



## Bottles r LEET (Nov 10, 2011)

Bump


----------



## Erik T (Nov 10, 2011)

I wouldnt try to cover the crack but if you really want it restored try sending it to an antique toy repair place.

 http://www.randystoyshop.com/

 This one might do it.

 Either way Dont touch it until you are absolutely sure what you want done. just try to keep it in a dry place until then.

 I know this isnt much help but i've had metal stuff crumble in my hands after trying to remove the rust myself including an old cap gun or two.


----------



## surfaceone (Nov 10, 2011)

Hey Ryan,

 Very cool find. Do you think it might be this one? 




From.

 Have you inquired @ the Rusty Bunch for restoration suggestions?


----------



## Bottles r LEET (Nov 11, 2011)

That does look like it, propellors a bit smaller though.


----------

